# Gold foil printing on a Dye Sub 50/50 shirt?



## warwell (Aug 1, 2008)

Jak prints told me I can't...but I'm never one to stop until I find an answer. 

Any help here, or ideas on the fundamentals of why it wouldn't work?


----------



## chonkymonky (Apr 1, 2007)

i dont see why it wouldnt work. im assuming you'll be applying plastisol ink on the shirt with silk screen and then the foil over that right?


----------



## warwell (Aug 1, 2008)

hmm... I really don't know the process for gold foil. I'll have to look into it so your answer makes sense to me. Thanks!


----------



## chonkymonky (Apr 1, 2007)

well i dont really do foil but from what i know you usually silk screen your design using white (or any other color) plastisol then you press the foil over the printed shirt using a heat press. or you can also try using metallic vinyl.


----------



## warwell (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice! That gives me good insight - I thought this is where vinyl cutting came in; when foil was used. But that process makes sense to me, and sounds one hell of a lot easier than how I thought it was done.


----------

